# Reverse Lens Mounting



## Chiuy (Nov 3, 2010)

I've just recently read an article about Reverse Lens Mounting where you can just put the ends of the lens to take an extreme macroshot. 
101 Photos Taken With the Lens Detached

I never knew you could do this... so I've decided to tried it myself.
I'm a newb, so I have no idea what I am doing... I'm using my 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 standard lens. So, I flip it backward and I try to take a picture of it, and nothing really happens. I can't seem to focus on the subject or even get any picture on my viewfinder, etc.

If anyone could teach me how to do this, it's much appreciated.


----------



## CNCO (Nov 3, 2010)

How would it connect to the body? Try google or you tube


----------



## rainking (Nov 3, 2010)

You loose all brains of the lens including manual focus. You will have to open up the aperture wide open, use your live view and manually focus on the subject. You will have a very shallow DOF.


----------



## cameramike (Nov 4, 2010)

you need a reverse mount 
Amazon.com: Fotodiox 58mm Filter Thread Lens, Macro Reverse Ring Camera Mount Adapter for Canon EOS 1d,1ds,Mark II, III, IV, 5D, Mark II, 7D, 10D, 20D, 30D, 40D, 50D, 60D, Digital Rebel xt, xti, xs, xsi, t1i, t2i, 300D, 350D, 400D, 450D, 500D, 550D, 
get one that fits the size of your lens (58mm, 72mm...) screw the lens onto the mount, then mount to the camera, your fstop will be whatever your "at rest" fstop is of the lens. Adjust shutter speed as needed for exposure and have a steady hand to hold focus. it can create some awesome shots if you practice enough


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 4, 2010)

You don't NEED a reverse mount. It's easier when you got one, I'm sure, but so far I took all the reversed lens photos that I have taken so far with the lens only HELD to the "hole" in reverse manner. And it works, only might it be a tad more difficult. 

But Chiuy, be aware that you get a VERY (!) shallow depth of field, a few millimetres of DOF at the most, so that - unless you've managed to move your camera and held (or attached) lens with your body close enought to your subject to meet that fine line of sharpness that you will get - you will only get a blurred picture. You have to focus by leaning in on your subject, or leaning back. But at first it will be "leaning in" as the lens needs to be very close to the subject to find the thin line where something will get into focus.

And the less mm you have put the lens on (18mm - 28mm - 35mm - 55mm), the closer you can get, the larger the magnification - but also the thinner the thin DOF! Focussing at 18mm with your body only will get really hard. At the full 55mm it is perfectly do-able, though.


----------



## Chiuy (Nov 4, 2010)

LaFoto said:


> You don't NEED a reverse mount. It's easier when you got one, I'm sure, but so far I took all the reversed lens photos that I have taken so far with the lens only HELD to the "hole" in reverse manner. And it works, only might it be a tad more difficult.
> 
> But Chiuy, be aware that you get a VERY (!) shallow depth of field, a few millimetres of DOF at the most, so that - unless you've managed to move your camera and held (or attached) lens with your body close enought to your subject to meet that fine line of sharpness that you will get - you will only get a blurred picture. You have to focus by leaning in on your subject, or leaning back. But at first it will be "leaning in" as the lens needs to be very close to the subject to find the thin line where something will get into focus.
> 
> And the less mm you have put the lens on (18mm - 28mm - 35mm - 55mm), the closer you can get, the larger the magnification - but also the thinner the thin DOF! Focussing at 18mm with your body only will get really hard. At the full 55mm it is perfectly do-able, though.



Thanks for that amazing tip. I have to get extremely close to the subject before actually getting a really sharp focus of it. As of right now, I'm really WOW at how sharp the image as and how close it is. If I have a better lens, I bet I can take a even better picture. The results are amazing! Who needs a macro lens? lol.
Thanks

- Chiuy


----------



## Overread (Nov 4, 2010)

Also as you are a canon shooter there is a trick you can use to close the aperture blades on the reversed lens and thus get a bit more depth of field into your shots - however you will also have to focus the shot with the reduced light so it can make things a lot harder unless you have some sort of light to help focus (LED lights are good for this).

The trick is to put the lens on the camera normally and then go into either manual or aperture priority mode then set the aperture to the desired value. Then hold down the depth of field preview button (that little button on the front of the camera just beside the lens mount) which will close the blades to the selected aperture (you can tell its worked because your viewfinder image will get a little darker). Then whilst still holding down the button remove the lens from the camera body (without turning the power off - keep it on).

This won't damage the lens, but it will mean that the aperture blades will remain closed - thus letting you use them for the greater depth of field. To open the blades just turn the camera off - reconnect the lens normally and turn the camera on. 


Note this is not possible with Nikon lenses - however they have the bonus that some of their current and recent older gear still has manual aperture dials and controls on the lens units themselves


----------



## swoop_ds (Nov 6, 2010)

This isn't really my cup of tea but is interesting.  I also had no idea that you could do this.


----------

